# What is it about classical music?



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

That makes it your (my) favorite genre of music?

I love the classiness.
I love the instruments used.
I love Operatic Vocals.
I love the high level of performances.
I love the emotional depth/richness.

It just has so much to offer, and I feel each work always has something new to offer on repeated listens, you never stop learning about it, even within the same interpretation.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

In general, it speaks to me.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

MarkW said:


> In general, it speaks to me.


But, what about it speaks to you?


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2018)

The stylistic variety more than anything. Just about everything I have found I love the most fits under the broad umbrella of 'classical music' whether it's Machaut or Mitterer.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

It is also the genre of music that has EXTREMELY little to no over-production qualities. Other genres in comparison sound so compressed, auto-tuned and overproduced, it doesn't sound natural at all.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Captainnumber36 said:


> But, what about it speaks to you?


How about the fact that it goes somewhere, does so interestingly, and (mostly) gives you a lot of interesting things to contemplate on the way. (I don't know if that's the primary reason or not, but it sounds right.)


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

It helps me think and create. I almost always listen to non vocal classical when I write. Sometimes I listen to jazz. It frees my mind and de-stresses me, not that I'm all that stressed to begin with. Music is an inspiration to me. I wrote a 2 act play inspired by Satie's Gynompedie No. 1, I wanted the piece for the final scene then worked the entire play from that. Not sure I want to get through a work day without classical playing as often as possible, it helps me deal with the inanity of making a living.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Oldhoosierdude said:


> It helps me think and create. I almost always listen to non vocal classical when I write. Sometimes I listen to jazz. It frees my mind and de-stresses me, not that I'm all that stressed to begin with. Music is an inspiration to me. I wrote a 2 act play inspired by Satie's Gynompedie No. 1, I wanted the piece for the final scene then worked the entire play from that. Not sure I want to get through a work day without classical playing as often as possible, it helps me deal with the inanity of making a living.


Is writing your primary job, or do you do it as a secondary job? That's how composing is to me, I'm a Pharmacy Technician by Day, and Artist by...every other second, !


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Something else I forgot to mention is that the music expresses me well. It's nice music that is classy and has emotional depth, and that's the kind of person I am; a gentleman.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I like the range of emotion from unbridled fury to Zen-like placidity, and range from more abstract to cinematic, and the fact it is way beyond the stereotype of being classy.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> I like the range of emotion from unbridled fury to Zen-like placidity, and range from more abstract to cinematic, and the fact it is way beyond the stereotype of being classy.


I find it classy, it's hard to deny there is a certain level of "proper-ness" about it which I associate with being classy. Take something like modern pop, and it's trying to be cool and hip, it focuses on selling sex appeal over musical content. The music itself is typically rather trashy, which is the opposite of classy.

I understand your resentment towards associating Classical with classy since there are many posers who want to appear classy, so they listen to it; but let's not deny there is a certain level of sophistication expressed in lots of Classical Music (I wont say all, simply b/c I haven't heard it all). There are lots of Modern works I dislike, and do not find classy at all, but rather a bit obnoxious in it's goal to be unique and abstract at the cost of being musical.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Is there not a difference between the level of writing between something like Dracula/Shakespeare and Stephen King in terms of level of sophistication?

Is there not a difference between Mozart and Jay-Z in terms of sophistication? And I'm talking about expression, the expression is that of sophistication, I'm not analyzing harmony, rhythm or chords, just the expression itself and the ideas it evokes.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I find it classy, it's hard to deny there is a certain level of "proper-ness" about it which I associate with being classy. Take something like modern pop, and it's trying to be cool and hip, it focuses on selling sex appeal over musical content. The music itself is typically rather trashy, which is the opposite of classy.
> 
> I understand your resentment towards associating Classical with classy since there are many posers who want to appear classy, so they listen to it; but let's not deny there is a certain level of sophistication expressed in lots of Classical Music (I wont say all, simply b/c I haven't heard it all). There are lots of Modern works I dislike, and do not find classy at all, but rather a bit obnoxious in it's goal to be unique and abstract at the cost of being musical.


That is the thing. There is a lot of Modern music that has a lot of sophistication, beyond a lot of pre-20th Century music, that was previously untapped, but is not classy in the stereotypical sense, like Prokofiev's War Sonatas.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Is there not a difference between the level of writing between something like Dracula/Shakespeare and Stephen King in terms of level of sophistication?
> 
> Is there not a difference between Mozart and Jay-Z in terms of sophistication? And I'm talking about expression, the expression is that of sophistication, I'm not analyzing harmony, rhythm or chords, just the expression itself and the ideas it evokes.


Is there a difference in sophistication between Pachelbel's Canon and Mingus's Black Saint and Sinner Lady


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

It connects me with genius. I like the company of Bach, Beethoven, Brahms...and Mahler, Tchaikovsky, Wagner...the whole lot. Yes, it provides emotional satisfaction and quite a bit if aural entertainment. And unlike most all pop/rock music, it stays with you for life. The Tchaikovsky 6th has been a friend for 50 years and will be for the next 20, I hope!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> Is there a difference in sophistication between Pachelbel's Canon and Mingus's Black Saint and Sinner Lady


I find PC classier than BSSL in terms of Artistic Expression and the ideas each evoke. BSSL is a very dark work, and has an intentional musical looseness about it which makes it feel less classy to me, but very musically and artistically sophisticated if that makes sense.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> That is the thing. There is a lot of Modern music that has a lot of sophistication, beyond a lot of pre-20th Century music, that was previously untapped, but is not classy in the stereotypical sense, like Prokofiev's War Sonatas.


Just for the record, I took a listen to the one of the War Sonatas (I think #7) and really enjoyed it. There is much more to the music than just being classy, but that is a quality I describe the music as having and an element that draws me to it.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I find PC classier than BSSL in terms of Artistic Expression and the ideas each evoke. BSSL is a very dark work, and has an intentional musical looseness about it which makes it feel less classy to me, but very musically and artistically sophisticated if that makes sense.


I'm saying the Mingus is way more sophisticated musically and emotionally than the Pachelbel, being familiar with both, and it is not loose at all, every note and duration is timed and judged. But it isn't what is played at dinner parties. So to me "classiness" equates to being rather superficial.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> I'm saying the Mingus is way more sophisticated musically and emotionally than the Pachelbel, being familiar with both, and it is not loose at all, every note and duration is timed and judged. But it isn't what is played at dinner parties. So to me "classiness" equates to being rather superficial.


I get that, I think that's more an aversion to those who value associating themselves with what is "classy" rather than a genuine appreciation of the music itself, which is superficial.

But that doesn't mean Mozart's music is superficial b/c it can work as great background music to a dinner party and also as music you focus on.

A lot of it depends on the listener, and how they utilize the music in their life.


----------



## stejo (Dec 8, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> But, what about it speaks to you?


For me, listening to Classic Music for 40 years now it´s the thrilling of the accoustic sound through my loudspeakers ( or live).
I love the sound of a violin or Classic guitar with nylon string. Another thing I do is to search for music that is new to me, like the 
Mutter´s last record with Penderecki. I read a lot online about it and listen om streaming Before buy. Of course I have my favourite amongs the pop/jazz music but for me it´s just backgroundsmusic.
But the main thing is to find the perfect record of my favourite Classic music.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Most (maybe all) of the choices in the OP seem to be rather of the moment. But I think, for me, one of the more important things is the development over time.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Classical music to me is not just about listening, it's a whole world


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

What is it about classical music? I might have asked myself that question when, as a teenager, I found CM so much more engaging than the rock/pop music favoured by my friends. But I never did, perhaps fearful that the answer would reveal something about myself that I would not wish to hear.

CM speaks to me. It has depth and complexity that hold the attention. The instrumentation makes pleasing sounds (I love the voice of a solo viola...). Somehow, and I don't know how, CM calibrates my emotions and thinking, sweeping away the internal chatter by providing a focus that cannot be ignored. And there is the sense of communicating in some abstract way with another mind (and I am speaking figuratively here!) as a passage, a thematic development, a key change bring a smile or a tightening of the throat or that tingling at the back of the neck, and I allow myself to think for a moment that I have received and understood the composer's intention. 

And there is the sheer pleasure of hearing and watching expert performers at work, conjuring music out of devices of wood, metal and string. The recent Leeds International Piano Comp was a case in point. Eric Yu gave a winning performance of Beethoven's 4th piano concerto: it's one of my favourite pieces, but there was the additional pleasure of watching this young man make the music happen, and the evident joy with which he did so.

Right, there's an uncharacteristic load of psychobabble and waffle. I feel slightly embarrassed!


----------



## capitan1853 (Nov 13, 2017)

What I like the most about the classical music genre, is the fact that it's actually NOT a genre (come on guys!), but contains a lot of genres within it. I personally do not divide music on "popular" and "academical", you either like music as a sphere of art and listen to both, or you don't really care and listen only to modern popular, or you are a snob and listen only to "academical". By the way, my favorite genre is a symphony, what's yours?


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I can't explain why I like most music. There's just something in orchestral music that floats my boat.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> That makes it your (my) favorite genre of music?


I'm not sure I place it above the other music genres I listen to. I like prog, jazz, fusion and classical about equally, for different reasons.

I love the complexity, the musicianship, the harmonic richness, the emotional content, the instrumentation.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Simon Moon said:


> I'm not sure I place it above the other music genres I listen to. I like prog, jazz, fusion and classical about equally, for different reasons.
> 
> I love the complexity, the musicianship, the harmonic richness, the emotional content, the instrumentation.


I only listen to Classical Music that appeals to me, for me, it doesn't get any richer or classier in terms of how it makes me feel. It speaks to the Gentleman in me; it's gentleman's music I think.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I only listen to Classical Music that appeals to me, for me, it doesn't get any richer or classier in terms of how it makes me feel. It speaks to the Gentleman in me; it's gentleman's music I think.


I also listen only to Classical Music that appeals to me. I ask the Ladies to withdraw, and we Gentlemen then light our cigars, and with our snifters of brandy in hand, quietly listen to and discuss Clasical Music. Things like The Rite of Spring, Miraculous Mandarin, Prokofiev Symphony No.2......


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Strange Magic said:


> I also listen only to Classical Music that appeals to me. I ask the Ladies to withdraw, and we Gentlemen then light our cigars, and with our snifters of brandy in hand, quietly listen to and discuss Clasical Music. Things like The Rite of Spring, Miraculous Mandarin, Prokofiev Symphony No.2......


It's for ladies & gentleman!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

What speaks to me is the interpretations.. The NERVE... The combination of skills, ability to see the works true identity.. And feel it spelled out..


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Skaarse said:


> What speaks to me is the interpretations.. The NERVE... The combination of skills, ability to see the works true identity.. And feel it spelled out..


Yes, the interpretations and how different each performer can change the entire dynamic of the piece is something that is very intriguing about Classical Music.


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

I think one of the things that distinguishes classical music, or say call it "art" music, from other forms is it is capable of being appreciated on several levels.

The level of its emotional richness
the level of its construction genius
the level of musical meaning (the way that music can be about itself).
etc. etc.

It can be appreciated on several levels. Compared to music that is just pretty, or just sexy, or just rhythmic, or just a beautiful voice or nice melody. Fun music in and of itself certainly, and good and worthy, but not quite as many levels as classical.

So as to head off arguments with those uncomfortable with fuzzy boarders, I will state up front that it is a characteristic, and that may occur in other music too, and there is likely poor quality classical in which only one level predominates.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Is writing your primary job, or do you do it as a secondary job? That's how composing is to me, I'm a Pharmacy Technician by Day, and Artist by...every other second, !


It is not. I work in medical equipment for a local hospital for a number of years now. I have had short fiction published 8 times in the last 5 years. I doubt I will ever make much profit at writing my only real goal is to do it successfully.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2018)

Strange Magic said:


> I also listen only to Classical Music that appeals to me. I ask the Ladies to withdraw, and we Gentlemen then light our cigars, and with our snifters of brandy in hand, quietly listen to and discuss Clasical Music.


When listening to classical music, does one pass the port to the left or to the right?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

MacLeod said:


> When listening to classical music, does one pass the port to the left or to the right?


One refers the matter to the chief butler or, in a pinch, the head steward. It's their job to know the ins and outs of this sort of thing, and the better sort of people need not be bothered with it.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> It's for ladies & gentleman!


If "ladies and gentlemen" refers to people who are considerate and honest then fine (but how that links to CM, I can't say). But you mean it as a sort of class thing, I think? Fair enough but for me it may be almost the opposite. It is not that all CM is wild or seems to deal with unruly emotions, but to me it somehow seems to point to and come from something deeper and more "meaningful" than mere class.


----------



## juliante (Jun 7, 2013)

Phil loves classical said:


> I'm saying the Mingus is way more sophisticated musically and emotionally than the Pachelbel, being familiar with both, and it is not loose at all, every note and duration is timed and judged. But it isn't what is played at dinner parties. So to me "classiness" equates to being rather superficial.


Agree with all that Phil. Having recently discovered Jazz I am blown away by the level of performances and emotional depth/richness. And if we talk about classiness - yes, I can't think of anything more classy than the work of Miles Davis' second quintet, e.g. Miles Smiles. Anyone who loves chamber music, I implore you to listen to the work of this quintet if you don't know it. It's been such an incredible addition to my (largely CM) musical appreciation. CM would always be my desert island choice though.


----------



## Sun Junqing (Sep 26, 2018)

for me the emotional depth/richness


----------

